# Help! New Morning IBS Attacks



## SLaurenAlise (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello,

I'm new to this forum, but not to IBS. I've had IBS-D for about 7 years now.

Up until now, my IBS attacks have always been in reaction to something that I've eaten and/or have occured after I eat.

For the past week and a half, though, I've been waking up every morning and having several attacks in a row -- either diarrhea or very loose bowel movements -- before I even eat anything. The pattern that has become apparent is as follows:

1. Get up, drink some water and maybe have a few bites of something to eat as I am preparing my lunch to take to work. After I've been up about 1 to 1/12 hours, I have the first attack, whether or not I've eaten anything.

2. Get to work, have another attack -- whether or not I've eaten anything.

3. Last week, I was able to start eating around 12 -1 pm without getting sick any more for the rest of the day. But for the past few days, I've eaten lunch, had more cramps, and then had diarrhea.

I still seem to be able to keep my dinner, though.

I found this information online:

According to the University of North Carolina's Center for Functional GI and Motility Disorders, researchers in Italy have reported that the natural pattern of cortisol levels--cortisol is higher in the morning and lower in the evening--in IBS patients is exaggerated. This indicates higher cortisol levels may contribute to worse symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome in the morning.

This hasn't been a factor for me until the last two weeks, though -- even though I've had IBS for 7 years.

Does anyone else have unprovoked IBS attacks in the morning? Have you discovered what might be causing them? Because if it's just the water that I'm drinking in the morning, then I'm REALLY in trouble!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The colon "wakes up" when you wake up and has a burst of activity in the morning even if you don't eat a thing.

IBSers often over-respond to the natural internal bio-clock signals as well as over reacting to other signals like "incoming food, move things along.

All humans have a burst of colon activity every single morning and after every single meal. Just usually doesn't lead to diarrhea for people who do not have IBS.


----------



## SLaurenAlise (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks, Kathleen. Do you have any idea why this would kick in for me after 7 years of IBS? This has never happened before, but it has reliably happened every week day for a week and a half. It actually seemed to subside over the weekend, though.

My IBS has worsened overall as of late, as my doctor and I experiment with different supplements to help me absorb more nutrients. I'm cutting back now on the supplements to try to figure out which supplements are aggrevating my digestive system, but I think everything is just so out of whack that it will take a while for my system to calm down again. Could it simply be that because the IBS is much worse overall that the attacks have started to coincide with the colon "waking up"?


----------



## urbanfresh (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi again, sounds awful and I can totally empathise with you - it is quite strange actually. I have had IBS-D for 6 years and I think this is the worst it has ever been (the only advantage I have are more years of experience and the restful knowledge that I have had all testing etc). My pattern is very similar although morning is strangely the best time for me! I eat 2 slices of toast with butter and jam. All fine. Lunch and dinner are my tummy's enemies and it will flair for either one of them but usually not both. But when it decides what one it will be, it is truly awful. I eat, then for 10minutes I have bad gas or something, then another 5 minutes and gurgle gurgle (that horrible dropping feeling right before you have upset stomach). Run to the toilet and I have diarrhoea. Then I feel better so I go back to what I was doing then gurgle gurgle...more diarrhoea. This usually goes on for an hour of cramps and upset stomach (around 3/4 I would say). At the end of it I am left exhausted. And I should note that I have the plainest diet ever when this is happening.

The answer? I don't know. The nature of my IBS has always changed but last year it was SO good so for it to be like this now is beyond me. I have started making big moves towards my career which is exciting but I think it might be having an impact on my stomach. That's my only explanation. Maybe you have a worry at the back of your mind that you're hardly aware of but your tum is taking the tole for you? For the so called 'second brain' of the human body, the gut doesn't seem too smart does it. Almost feels like your body is at war with itself when it's like this. My only advice would be to stay positive and calm. Your gut will be aggravated. I agree that you should play with your supplements and see if one is provoking it. Honestly, I think time is the only thing that will help sometimes. Time, and bags full of patience! Keep in touch!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Could just be a bad spell with the IBS. For some people it is the predominate issue, loose stools in the morning.

Are any of the supplements high in magnesium or vitamin C? Those tend to loosen the stools.


----------



## SLaurenAlise (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks to you both... it's helpful to know that other people have "routines," although it's still disconcerting that only after 7 years have I developed a "routine" of my own. But yes, I guess that at least in part, it's just a bad spell with the IBS.

One of the supplements was a Vitamin C supplement, so that could be at least one of the triggers. Except I used to take loads of straight Vitamin C -- sometimes a few thousand milligrams a day -- and it never bothered me before. I stopped taking the regular Vitamin C for a while as my doctor and I were exploring what types of supplements I should take, and then she put me on Ascorbyl Palmitate. (Fat-soluble Vitamin C Ascorbyl Palmitate is a highly bioavailable, fat-soluble derivative of ascorbic acid. It possesses all the benefits of vitamin C, but, unlike the water-soluble form, is able to be stored in the lipid cell membrane until the body is ready to put it to use.) I wonder if it's possible that as long as my digestive system was "used to" the run-of-the-mill Vitamin C supplement, it was able to tolerate it, but that it grew more sensitive to the Vitamin C when I stopped taking it for a few months? What do you think?

She also put me on a host of other supplements, so I'm going to stop taking all of them, then try one at a time once my IBS calms down, in order to try to determine which of the supplements my digestive system can tolerate.


----------



## AshleyB (Jan 16, 2013)

I have had the same problem where in the morning my IBS-D was always the worse. Same thing for me to was in the morning after I ate a bit and then again once I got to work or school. For me the only think I have found that has helped me is probiotics. I get some at the health food store I shop at that are particularily for IBS but I am sure regular probitotics would work. I take two a day and they have made such a difference for me, definitely lessens any of my attacks.


----------



## SLaurenAlise (Apr 10, 2013)

Ashley,

Yes -- probiotics are a hugely important part of treating IBS, and I've been taking them for a while. The problem is, though, that my IBS has progressed to the point that I actually react to the probiotics! My doctor says that because there's such a lack of friendly bacteria in my digestive system, my stomach isn't able to "welcome" too much more friendly bacteria all at once. (Has anyone else had or heard of this problem?)

At first, we tried stepping me up to a pill called Probiotic Synergy, and that went well. It has about 8 different strains of probiotics in each pill, as opposed to the over-the-counters from the drug store which only have 1-3. Then we tried having me eat 3 yogurts a day and stepping me up to a Probiotics-on-steroids pill (that's the way I like to refer to it) called VSL3 and things went downhill very quickly. As I explained in my initial post, I'm having very frequent IBS attacks right now, and we think it is at least in part because of the VSL3 (and a few other supplements that she wanted me to try, as well). So, we're going to have to start at Square 1 again... one yogurt at a time, then add in the less potent probiotics.

I have to ask, though -- do you actually think that the probiotics start to work immediately to lessen your attacks/symptoms? Or just that over time, the probiotics help by replenishing the good bacteria in your gut and helping to correct your condition/restore the balance in your body?


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I just experienced an awful morning attack myself. As soon as I opened my eyes I had to run to the bathroom and have terrible diarrhea. The only thing I'm thankful for is my bf is still asleep and couldn't hear the awful noises coming from the bathroom. Lol

This is unusual for me too. Normally I'm awake and moving before my first attack which probably happens at 11am or later...not 730am!

I ate ice cream before bed so mine may actually have a reason. Can you think of anything you've been eating before bed that would cause it?


----------



## SLaurenAlise (Apr 10, 2013)

Windemere,

That's a good question, but no, I haven't been eating anything in particular before bed that would cause these attacks. Dinner has been different every night, and that has been the only meal of the day that hasn't sent me immediately running to the bathroom 15-45 minutes after eating. I think I'm starting to subscribe to Kathleen's theory that I'm simply going through a much worse bout of IBS than I've ever experienced before (due to a lot of factors, including the fact that I had started consuming a lot more artificial sweeteners which I now realize have helped to completely DESTROY the lining of my stomach) and that because my IBS is the worst that its ever been, my colon is going through a painful "wake up" process every day.

I have noticed that when I don't have to get up quite so early for work (re: over the weekends, when I can stay in bed until 9), my morning attacks lessen in severity. Maybe being restful helps my colon to "wake up" more gently? (Kalthleen, do you think that's a possibility?)

I'm also happy to report that for the past two days, by eating only 2-3 bites at a time and taking about 2 1/2 hours to eat my morning bowl of bananas and oatmeal, I've been able to avoid these morning IBS attacks. I've been successful at keeping my food for 2 days in a row, and I'm going for a third... my philosophy right now is to take one day at a time.


----------



## make-it-stop (Jan 2, 2012)

I have been having problems in the morning too. And I've cut back on some of my supplements, including a probiotic, fish oil, and red yeast rice. Hoping to go back on the probiotic eventually, since I bought 5 bottles of it (buy 2 get 3 free). When I last saw the family doctor for bronchitis, I begged her for a starter dose of Bentyl to hold me until I follow up with the GI doctor. Have been taking it every morning, but recently started taking it immediately after getting up, and taking another at bedtime. Also taking RX of Prevacid for GERD, Synthroid, Zyrtec, multivitamin for women, vitamin D, folic acid. When I see the GI doctor next week, I'm going to ask him for a higher dose of Bentyl, or something else. It's hard to leave the house for work, and when I get there, I end up running back and forth to the ladies room. Until today (slept late), I've been waking up with cramps and gas, and have to go to the bathroom at least once before leaving for work. Had my colonoscopy about six months ago, and they didn't find anything wrong, and diagnosed me with IBS. This is no way to live. I have to keep Imodium on me at all times. I now need to take two at the first sign of an attack. Good luck everyone.

Mary


----------



## SLaurenAlise (Apr 10, 2013)

Yikes, Mary... that sounds awful! I can sympathize with you about running back and forth to the restroom after you get to work... it's horrible!

I don't know much about all those drugs that you are taking -- I've opted to stay away from prescription drugs in treating my IBS. I basically go with Imodium when I've had a bad attack, but otherwise stick with natural supplements and homeopathic medicines. (Not that my attacks have gone away on those supplements.) I have heard some people rave about Bentyl, though.

I am a little bit surprised that you had to cut out the fish oil. Fish oil is one of the ones that I can tolerate the best, and it helps to reduce inflammation. I wonder if you might be better off adding the fish oil back in and switching to liquid vitamin supplements, which I have started trying. According to my nutritionist, they're easier to digest and absorb, so you might find the liquid form less irritating. I've been trying Seroyal/Genestra Brand Liquid Multivitamin and Liquid B Complex.


----------



## make-it-stop (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Lauren Alise,

I just was trying to scale everything back. I always considered the fish oil as something that kept me from getting constipated, being an oil, so I was leery about continuing to take it, now that I have the opposite problem. Will ask the GI doc his opinion when I see him on Friday. I know it's supposed to be really good for your general health, and I've probably been taking it for about 10 years now. Lost over 100 pounds 10 years ago, and constipation was a problem then. Since I have regained about 60 pounds over the last 5 years, my IBS has changed from C to D. Thanks for the info -- all suggestions welcome!


----------



## SLaurenAlise (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, I have IBS-D and I've never had a problem with fish oil, which I take in order to try to reduce the inflammation... In fact, I take 1200 milligrams three times a day right now, and that's one of my "safe" supplements. I have a theory that it's the grainy-looking/tasting supplements that may be irritating my digestive system (like multivitamins, for example). So I would definitely as the GI doc what he thinks and consider going back on the fish oil, since it has so many benefits for your overall health. And while not all IBS is caused by inflammation per se, if there's any chance that your IBS is related to inflammation, fish oil would be particularly helpful for helping to calm things down.

I don't know much about the red yeast rice, though... what were you taking that for?


----------



## make-it-stop (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll definitely be asking the doc about the supplements I stopped taking, especially the fish oil.

The red yeast rice was to help lower my bad cholesterol. Only took it for a short time.


----------



## make-it-stop (Jan 2, 2012)

Made it through Saturday, Sunday, and Monday without incident! Three days in a row! I think taking the Bentyl before bed and first thing in the morning may be helping. It's a very low dose of Bentyl, just to hold me until Friday, when I follow up with the GI doc.


----------



## SLaurenAlise (Apr 10, 2013)

That's great, make-it-stop! I was able to diminish the severity of my attacks toward the end of last week, and I've been able to entirely avoid morning attacks Saturday, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday! I completely understand your sense of relief. My tactic (which seems to be successful) is to eat super-slow throughout the first half of the day. I've been preparing myself a bowl of oatmeal with two bananas cut up and thrown in, and then literally taken only 2-3 bites every 10 minutes or so. It takes me from about 9:30 in the morning to 12:30 or 1 p.m. to finish my "breakfast," at which point I'm pretty much ready for lunch lol. I start eating my lunch between 1 p.m. and 3 p.m. By the time I get home from work around 6 p.m., I'm ready to eat a regular dinner -- so at least I can enjoy one proper meal a day. Does anyone else have to eat this slowly???


----------



## make-it-stop (Jan 2, 2012)

Definite improvement! Have been taking the Bentyl when I get up and when I go to bed, and went almost two weeks without needing Imodium. GI doc recommended I take Citrucel for absorbable fiber. Re-started taking the probiotic. An unfortunate new development last week, is that my knee arthritis flared up badly, so now I need to take Mobic. So far it's not affecting the IBS. I take it with my dinner. It's great to know I can always find support here. Thanks.


----------



## SLaurenAlise (Apr 10, 2013)

I had to look up Mobic, and found the following - "*Meloxicam (Mobic)* is a nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drug (NSAID) with analgesic and fever reducer effects."

Antibiotics usually cause serious issues for those of us with IBS, but I don't think anti-inflammatory drugs should hurt you/affect your digestive system in a negative way... right? Or am I missing something?


----------



## make-it-stop (Jan 2, 2012)

I told the doctor (when I saw my PCP for the knee problem) that I had been avoiding NSAIDS and other anti-inflammatories because of my IBS, and she said that if I take with my biggest meal, I probably wouldn't have issues. I did have a problem yesterday, but it was probably something I ate.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

SLauren, what kind of doctor are you seeing? From what they have you taking it doesn't sound like any "normal" GI or PCP. More like an herbalist or maybe a chiropractor?

I tried all the supplements etc and they just destroy my gut. Even fish oil. Then again, after 20+ years of IBS-D my system seems to be degrading to every day. First it was just lactose, then fruits, now even normal glucose seems to be creeping in. Like my body has an adversity to one type of sugar, then slowly mutates to all sugars.

Doctors haven't helped at all. They just read the bloodwork and offer suggestions based on that, but not on symptoms. Also my GI did diagnose my IBS... I said "ya, no kidding.. I already new that!" lol

I am on a waiting list for another doc in town who is an osteopath and holistic. I'm worried he will just be a quack chiropractor and just want to use manipulation.







I also have been meaning to call a psychologist in town to see if Hypnotherapy or CBT, etc, may help but over the years I've found getting my hopes up doesn't help much. I really just hope to try the new meds that come out... immodium seems to work the best for me now but even some days that isn't enough.

Good luck with your issues! I saw your juicing page. I have juiced (only veggies, fruit will destroy me! lol) for the past 6 months and actually had decent results. Last week I had a bad episode and took a break from it. I think it's because the day before I tried a smoothie instead of just juice. Wow.. what a cleanout. I destroyed the McD's bathroom on the way home! hahaha! It may have been bad veggies too, who knows. I stick with mainly lettuce (romain, the greener the better), celery, cucumber and one carrot and a slice of ginger.


----------



## 2kk (Aug 9, 2016)

I am eating red yeast rice, hope i will recover soon


----------

